# How many flavour concentrates?



## Andre

And I thought the addiction was acquiring juices and vape gear. Until I started DIY juices.

This recipe looks interesting. Do not have that and that flavour. Let us see which vendor stocks them. Into the cart. Ah, a new flavour - let us look for a recipe to use it in.

How to stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac

I have in the region of about 70 concentrates. No exactly sure how much, but around there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I just chucked out some old concentrates that I never liked. STILL sitting with around 50 plus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrantRez420

Perhaps a bit off topic but related..

Does a "tool" exist for suggesting recipes based on what concentrates you have? My stock is growing uncontrollably while I find my way in the DIY world and such a tool would be really handy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread

I have about 20-30 in the cupboard @Andre
But thats where they have been for some time 

I had a spurt of enthusiasm a few months back and ordered from Drew 
They arrived and i was so excited
But they have just been sitting in the cupboard. I cant even say they have steeped. Lol

Will get there... Eventually

Maybe one day i will have some rare flavours that cant be obtained... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

225 flavours in my ELR flavour stash.. but I have bought many since and haven't updated the stash in quite some time…

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

GrantRez420 said:


> Perhaps a bit off topic but related..
> 
> Does a "tool" exist for suggesting recipes based on what concentrates you have? My stock is growing uncontrollably while I find my way in the DIY world and such a tool would be really handy


Yes, register here. You then have a "Your flavor stash" under User page (top right). Input all your flavours and press the "What can I make?" button. A list of recipes will appear. You can order them according to recipe ratings if you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

I only keep about a dozen flavours at a time. But I only vape about 5-6ml a day so the stuff lasts *forever. *I don't know how people get to experiment with all the flavours so quickly. I make batches of 120ml (4 flavours X 30ml each) at a time and that lasts me weeks. At this rate, I will have sloooowly worked my way through each of the available TFA single flavours by, ooh, around 2020 or so. I really pushed the envelope this week, by adding some Cream into my Vanilla Cupcake to smooth it out and sweeten it a bit. I look at recipes that contain up to eight different flavours and I'm thinking it could take me a while to get there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I only keep about a dozen flavours at a time. But I only vape about 5-6ml a day so the stuff lasts *forever. *I don't know how people get to experiment with all the flavours so quickly. I make batches of 120ml (4 flavours X 30ml each) at a time and that lasts me weeks. At this rate, I will have sloooowly worked my way through each of the available TFA single flavours by, ooh, around 2020 or so. I really pushed the envelope this week, by adding some Cream into my Vanilla Cupcake to smooth it out and sweeten it a bit. I look at recipes that contain up to eight different flavours and I'm thinking it could take me a while to get there...


Hehe, if you make small test batches you can use many more flavour concentrates!


----------



## Dane

I have so many concentrates already (+60), but yet I still want more!! This is a crazy addiction! I find myself wanting to mix something every day and try something new every day, just to feel satisfied that I did something productive / rewarding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Counted about 75 if not mistaken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viracocha

I started my DIY 2 weeks ago with 20 flavours, I'm pretty sure this is going to be the norm for me, quickly realized diversity is not for me, going to find my 2 tobacco mixes soon with the help of the DIY Tobacco thread, and then settle with another pallet cleanser just for in between. Luckily I'm quite easily satisfied.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

